
In California's rural north, there are big dreams for cleaving the state - spking
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-state-of-jefferson-activists-20180317-htmlstory.html
======
kwillets
I love Jefferson, but the reality is that half the economy up there is based
on destroying the environment, and the other half is based on cleaning it up.
Iron Mountain Mine is one of the biggest Superfund sites in the country, and
it took almost a century to get salmon back to the upper Trinity River.

Taking the poorest counties out of Oregon and California and making them into
a separate state is not a recipe for success.

